# Bei klick auf Bild (Link), soll sich das Bild in einem eigenen kleinen Fenster öffnen



## access-denied (11. April 2005)

Hallo,

habe ein Problem. Und zwar habe ich eine Tabelle, mit verschiedenen "kleinen" Vorschau-Bildern auf meiner Homepage. Die einzelnen Vorschaubilder sind mit den jeweiligen großen Bildern verlinkt, d.h., bei klick auf ein kleines, öffnet sich dann das dazugehörige große Bild in einem neuen Browserfenster. Leider ist es so, das sich bei klick aber ein sehr großes Browserfenster mit dem Bild öffnet. Das Fenster welches das große Bild anzeigt, soll aber eine bestimmte Größe haben, am besten nur genau so groß wie das Bild groß ist. Wie mache ich das? Hab schon vieles ausprobiert aber es leider nicht hinbekommen.

hier ein Auszug aus dem HTML-Code:

<table width="100%" height="63" border="0">
    <tr>
      <td width="21%" height="21"><div align="left"><ahref="CONVAR187.jpg"target="_blank"><img src="CONVAR187-klein.jpg" width="100" height="75" border="1" align="absmiddle"></a></div></td>
      <td width="21%"><div align="center"><a href="CONVAR185.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="CONVAR185-klein.jpg" width="100" height="75" border="1" align="absmiddle"></a></div></td>
      <td width="21%"><div align="center"><a href="CONVAR184.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="CONVAR184-klein.jpg" width="100" height="75" border="1" align="absmiddle"></a></div></td>
      <td width="10%"><div align="center"><a href="CONVAR189.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="CONVAR189-klein.jpg" width="100" height="75" border="1" align="absmiddle"></a></div></td>
      <td width="6%"><div align="center"><a href="CONVAR167.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="CONVAR167-klein.jpg" width="100" height="75" border="1" align="absmiddle"></a></div></td>
      <td width="9%"><div align="center"><a href="CONVAR161.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="CONVAR161-klein.jpg" width="100" height="75" border="1" align="absmiddle"></a></div></td>
      <td width="9%"><div align="center"><a href="CONVAR177.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="CONVAR177-klein.jpg" width="100" height="75" border="1" align="absmiddle"></a></div></td>
    </tr>
  </table>

Vielen Dank im Vorraus für Eure Bemühungen!

Gruss
Christian


----------



## Gumbo (11. April 2005)

Frag mal im JavaScript-Forum nach, dort passt es besser.


----------

